# Is cardio always needed for pre/contest??



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a big doubt, that I was never able to sort about cardio in Bodybuilding: it is crystal clear that cardio is an amazing tool for those competitors which do not have a fast metabolism and therefore they need cardio+calories deficit to reach the top form. But for those ones that have a fast metabolism the choice become HIGHER CALORIES+CARDIO or LOW CALORIES-NO CARDIO.

I would like to hear not only people impression but also people experience, expecially if someone has tried both approaches.

I have heard both schools: i.e. middle east athletes which are nowadays the best prepared amateurs tend to stick to starving diet, but no cardio. The same Farah seems to have reduced drastically Kay Green cardio, leading him to the best shape of his life. On the other hand other coaches i.e Rambod or many europeans tend to stick to the daily or twice daily cardio.

More than welcome to report your experience here.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

In my opinion even if you have a fast metabolism cardio is needed so you can eat more food through the prep, dextor Jackson did not used to do cardio and was shredded but when he started cardio he went to another level...


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Farah has split the cardio sessions up for short bursts in metabolic rate not dropped too much in overall duration


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

OJay said:


> Farah has split the cardio sessions up for short bursts in metabolic rate not dropped too much in overall duration


george farah?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ricky23 said:


> george farah?


Fawcett mate...


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> In my opinion even if you have a fast metabolism cardio is needed so you can eat more food through the prep, dextor Jackson did not used to do cardio and was shredded but when he started cardio he went to another level...


 Thanks, I get your point. Better macronutrient partition would be the key.



OJay said:


> Farah has split the cardio sessions up for short bursts in metabolic rate not dropped too much in overall duration


As long as I know, Farah, when interviewed about the changes done for new athletes (Warren, DJ, Craig Richardson, Green), has always claimed that the guys have always been overtraining and/or undereating.

His key point seems to be:

-High carbs-relatively low pro-very low fat

-cardio maximum 45 mins daily (for most just 25 mins daily i.e.Green)

-training less than 1 hour every day

This is what he claimed to be the magic trick....but obviusly we cannot see the other side of the prep.....


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Cardio burns very little fat in reality and only a modest amount of kcals. Of course it can be done without, it just makes the diet a little harsher.

People probably jump into too much of a kcal cut and too much cardio too early in BB diets leaving them with nowhere to turn. Starting further out and gradual adjustments are more sensible and that way cardio can be added when needed rather than as a necessity.

Walking for hours does seem to shrink legs  Probably due to the intra-muscular fat being burned first - or type 1 fibres shrinking.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it can be done without but not for the majority of guys and age comes into it for example Lewis Breed when he won his Junior British title a few years back he did no cardio and eat plenty of carbs now he is older i believe he does some cardio......another example is a friend of mine who get into amazing shape shredded but did not have great seperation in the legs or glute/ham tie in he put in 30min 3-4 times a week this year and definatly improved so much he won his overall.....

most of the time guys don't do cardio because it is boring or they have seen a gifted person not do it so they try to copy them and don't come in enough.....

my own experiances are that cardio makes a huge difference to the energy my body uses and the fat/cals it burns i certainly cannot step onstage and be competitive without it....


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Vin said:


> As Paul said even with a very fast metabolism cardio is an essential addition to the prep to take conditioning to a different level.
> 
> You can get very lean just with nutrients manipulation but only cardio will add that different look to the skin (paper thin look) and give you the chance of keeping calories higher hence fuller look.
> 
> ...


I agree, in fact as I said, about Farah we just know one side of the prep.



martin brown said:


> Cardio burns very little fat in reality and only a modest amount of kcals. Of course it can be done without, it just makes the diet a little harsher.
> 
> People probably jump into too much of a kcal cut and too much cardio too early in BB diets leaving them with nowhere to turn. Starting further out and gradual adjustments are more sensible and that way cardio can be added when needed rather than as a necessity.
> 
> ...


 I think the key is finding the right balance..for sure sudden or prolonged Kcal cut plus tons of cardio is not beneficial for many.



Pscarb said:


> it can be done without but not for the majority of guys and age comes into it for example Lewis Breed when he won his Junior British title a few years back he did no cardio and eat plenty of carbs now he is older i believe he does some cardio......another example is a friend of mine who get into amazing shape shredded but did not have great seperation in the legs or glute/ham tie in he put in 30min 3-4 times a week this year and definatly improved so much he won his overall.....
> 
> most of the time guys don't do cardio because it is boring or they have seen a gifted person not do it so they try to copy them and don't come in enough.....
> 
> my own experiances are that cardio makes a huge difference to the energy my body uses and the fat/cals it burns i certainly cannot step onstage and be competitive without it....


Thanks for the examples which always bring more credibility to theories. I am coming to the conclusion that extremes do not work. Probably the right amount of cardio is the way to follow i.e. 3-4 times a week 30 mins for fast metabolisms (no empty stomach), up to 45 2Xday for slowest metabolisms.


----------

